# Twins and triplets, what a day!



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

I just realized I put this in the wrong topic - feel free to move it mods  
I have tried to make this post 3 times and keep getting booted off :hair: Since I've had trouble posting today I'll make it short...
Both of my does decided to kid a few days early and at the EXACT same time. Of course my hubby had the one day he couldn't take off and it was the coldest day we've had in awhile. How's that for the doe code? :laugh: This is my first kidding, but not theirs. I found a friend to come help and there were kids coming so fast and furious that I never would have been able to keep track of them, get them dry, or anything! But she remembers ever detail, thank goodness. As soon as the first one hit the ground both does were taking care of it  I only needed to assist a little and thanks to all the info here and the kidding cams, I knew what to do. My main job was clearing the airways and handing them off to get warm. 
We ended up with 5 beautiful, vigorous kids who are sharing 2 mamas who can't get enough of them. We have :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: from one, and :kidred: :kidred: from the other. The sniff test totally failed for us :greengrin: 
These are mini Lamanchas, not the greatest photos - it was COLD!








Buckling


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

:leap: What a day for you :leap: Congratulations on your healthy babies. Now if it would just warm up.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats, thats great! :thumb: Cute babies,I love the buckling, he's so pretty and your chocolate doe  Looks like she has a nice udder also


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

It looks like a good day's work to me. Did you make the little kid coat out of a sleeve? That looks like a good idea.

Jan


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, I learned the kid coat here. It worked perfectly for a mini kid.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I guess I will dig out some things I would be willing to cut up. I have kids due before long and I'm afraid it is going to be a lot colder than I was hoping it would be. My kids are kinders, probably about the same size. Your kids are so cute.

Jan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so sweet!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, what a day for you.

They are adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...what a day for sure...congrats... on all the adorable new babies.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweeeeet!!!!! I love lamanchas..


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWW NO EARSSSS LOL

Very cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are so cute!!! Congrats! And I am glad you were able to call someone to help!

The sweater sleeve idea is a good one! I wish our kids were small enough to use one on! Instead I have to get 18mo toddler shirts! I only have 2 sweaters though, and 3 does due....hmmm.... I have ideas though


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

The buckling was big so we had to find and extra huge sweatshirt. Luckily my hubby had a big pile of stuff he didn't wear anymore. It should warm up enough tomorrow to take them off.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

:leap: Yeah!! That is great!


----------



## The1moe (Oct 26, 2010)

Now that is really awesome!!!!


----------

